# Datenbank Anbindung mit GUI



## Russia (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,
HAt mir jemand von euch bitte eine Java JDBC Datenbank Anbindung, bei der die Ergebnise der SQL Abfrage in einer GUI ausgegeben werden ?
Bin euch dafür sehr dankbar


----------



## Akeshihiro (25. Mai 2011)

1. Sachen, die zusammengehören, werden in einem Thread bearbeitet und nicht in mehreren.
2. Sowas gibt es nicht, das musst du dir schon selbst basteln.


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2011)

Versuchen kann man es ja wenn man im anderne Thread keine Loesung bekommt oder wie? Oo

Vote 4 close!


----------



## SE (25. Mai 2011)

Leute .. ihr müsst hier nicht nur VOTE 4 CLOSE reinschreiben sondern den Thread auch melden.


----------



## Yaslaw (25. Mai 2011)

Und geschlossen.
 bitte in http://www.tutorials.de/java/376170-dringende-hilfe-schulprojekt-java-datenbank-anbindung.html weiterdiskutieren


----------

